# miraflores, barranco,centro y cerro san cristobal



## gorcha2 (Aug 31, 2008)

hola a todos, aqui les dejo unas fotos q tome en mi viaje a leema este año, espero sea de su agrado, bye


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

Muy buenas fotos ! Las tomas desde el cerro San Cristobal son de lo mejor, el dia te ayudo tambien. Por otro lado, ese trencito de M esta en todos lados.


----------



## eduardo90 (Aug 6, 2008)

Es cierto son las mejores tomas que he visto del Cerro San Cristobal...buenas fotos


----------



## A380_luis (Jan 15, 2008)

Lima debe ser una de las ciudades más feas desde arriba, al menos una buena parte de ella, pero en fin, muy buenas fotos :cheers:


----------



## dra.naths (Feb 16, 2007)

es cierto.. el cielo despejado ayudo mucho en las fotos desde el Cerro San Cristobal! estan muy buenas!
y la foto del Parque del Amor al atardecer esta super!


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Excelentes tomas desde el Cerro San Cristóbal !!!!*

El Centro Histórico se ve espectacular y el Cementerio Presbítero Maestro se ve impactante !!!!.... El trencito de marras parece que no se cansa de recorrer todo el Centro... :bash::bash::bash::bash::bash:


----------



## gorcha2 (Aug 31, 2008)

hola , gracias por sus comentarios, si el dia estaba claro y eso ayuda mucho en las fotos, en cuanto al comentario del amigo forista q dice q la ciudad es una de las mas feas desde arriba, yo creo q si esa zona necesita una implementacion, se ve demasiado marron, espero que con los edificios del agustino que van a hacer cambien la cara, pongan zonas verdes, tb por nuestra situación geográfica desertica y ademas por que mucha gente no pinta sus casas y se ve un mar de ladrillo, aqui dejo unas fotos desde arriba de otras ciudades, para que comparen, en mi opinion lima se parece en cierta medida al Cairo, pero mejorada, son del cairo, barcelona, valencia,amman, praga , lisboa, estambul, en ese orden


----------



## Copihue (Nov 20, 2005)

Me encanto la cuarta foto es un mirador con una hermosa vista del mar.
Sus jardines impecables...se nota el cuidado que le dan a las areas verdes de su ciudad.

Gorcha2...te dire que tienes la misma opinion que yo...pero no me atrevia a decirlo porque se que hay muchos foristas peruanos sensibles que se pueden ofender...pero pienso que LIMA... NO ES FEA... NI MUCHO MENOS....es una ciudad desertica y los peruanos han hecho mucho con el hecho que no llueve mucho...ojala otras ciudades deserticas tuvieran el ornato de sus jardines como lo hacen en Lima.
Han hecho grandes cambios para bien en su ciudad y cada dia se ve mejor.
Creo que se tienen que curar esa "sensibilidad" que tienen cuando un forista extranjero dice algo.. no siempre es para ofender.
Me gusta el arte de Peru, las ropas de los indigenas (sus bordados, son excepcionales) la musica andina, el arte que hay en sus iglesias...creo que tienen mucho de que sentirse orgullosos, aunque les falte desarrollo...pero para alla van y de aqui algunos años van estar muy desarrollados. Entiendo la frustracion de algunos foristas porque esos cambios se demoran en llegar...pero andando lento se avanza seguro.
Por eso creo que ustedes deben aceptar ciertas criticas constructivas...y deshechar los comentarios acidos...ojala que el 2009 sea un año de cambio para el latinscraper y que mucho de los inmaduros crezcan y convivan en armonia con los demas foristas.


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

^^ Copihue ..Que linda.. tus palabras para se lo escribiste con el Corazon !


----------



## gonzalo reyes (Dec 21, 2008)

buenizimazz laz fotos de limaa


----------



## Copihue (Nov 20, 2005)

Freed said:


> ^^ Copihue ..Que linda.. tus palabras para se lo escribiste con el Corazon !


Gracias asi es....Saludos para ti.


----------



## Alejo85 (Dec 20, 2005)

a sabian q ya se firmo el contrato para la empresa q vca a construir le teleferico de lima ( parque de la muralla - cerro san cristobal )


----------



## yvan789 (Feb 20, 2008)

gorcha2 said:


> hola a todos, aqui les dejo unas fotos q tome en mi viaje a leema este año, espero sea de su agrado, bye


^^excelentes photos y buenos angulos gracias eh"
en especial me gusta estas dos y viendo la segunda se nota k en Lima aun nos falta crecer un poco mas alto" pero sinceramente estan muy buenas la photos" se nota k lima es muy hermoza"kay:


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

De verdad muy bonitas fotos!


----------



## adicto(205) (Jul 14, 2008)

Alejo85 said:


> a sabian q ya se firmo el contrato para la empresa q vca a construir le teleferico de lima ( parque de la muralla - cerro san cristobal )


el dia de los inocentes ya paso, :lol:

naaa es en verdad??? tienes mas datos


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Muy buenas fotos! Realmente variadas y veo ángulos interesantes.



Copihue said:


> Me encanto la cuarta foto es un mirador con una hermosa vista del mar.
> Sus jardines impecables...se nota el cuidado que le dan a las areas verdes de su ciudad.
> 
> Gorcha2...te dire que tienes la misma opinion que yo...pero no me atrevia a decirlo porque se que hay muchos foristas peruanos sensibles que se pueden ofender...pero pienso que LIMA... NO ES FEA... NI MUCHO MENOS....es una ciudad desertica y los peruanos han hecho mucho con el hecho que no llueve mucho...ojala otras ciudades deserticas tuvieran el ornato de sus jardines como lo hacen en Lima.
> ...


Gracias, siempre cae bien un comentario positivo y si bien no tendremos tanto de qué jactarnos en cuanto a edificios altos por ejemplo, tenemos una cultura y una gastrono mía realmente para sentirse orgulloso y quienes visitan el Perú lo saben.


----------



## Copihue (Nov 20, 2005)

roberto_vp said:


> Muy buenas fotos! Realmente variadas y veo ángulos interesantes.
> 
> 
> 
> Gracias, siempre cae bien un comentario positivo y si bien no tendremos tanto de qué jactarnos en cuanto a edificios altos por ejemplo, tenemos una cultura y una gastrono mía realmente para sentirse orgulloso y quienes visitan el Perú lo saben.


Me alegro que lo tomes asi...aunque muchas veces mal interpretan un comentario....porque alguien lee entre lineas.
Bueno, los foristas de latinscraper tienen debilidades por los edificios altos...es un mal de todos...todos sin excepcion los quieren en sus ciudades...para que vamos a decir que no...cuando es si..si..no?


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Así es.. en todo caso así se llama SSC jajajaja


----------



## gorcha2 (Aug 31, 2008)

gracias por sus comentarios, es verdad q la ciudad de Lima estuvo como en letargo durante varios años , pero en los ultimos años se puede apreciar un gran movimiento en cuanto a construcción, yo mismo lo vi cuando fui en 2006 y cuando fui en 2008, habian muchas cosas nuevas, nuevos edificios, nuevos centros comerciales, remodelación y ampliación del apto, mejoramiento del centro historico , construcción de la estación central y el metropolitano,ampliación del pto del callao, entre otras obras mas.

En mi opinion creo que de aqui a unos 5 años , la fisionomia de lima va cambiar, espero que se concrete el plan costa verde, seria lo max, eso es un plus q tenemos , tener el oceano , q debemos aprovechar, un malecon moderno , con palmeras, areas de esparcimieto y para hacer deporte, y en cuanto a lo de que es una ciudad desertica pues es verdad, en lima se hace mas esfuerzo que en otras ciudades que de por si tienen vegetación.y en cuanto a lo que se ve un mar de ladrillo pues lo unico q se podria hacer es concientizar a la población a pintar todo, dar algun bono estatal o algo para terminar las casas que faltan tarrajear y pintar,es lo que se me ocurre para en corto plazo ir acabando con eso.


----------



## A380_luis (Jan 15, 2008)

gorcha2 said:


> en cuanto a lo que se ve un mar de ladrillo pues lo unico q se podria hacer es concientizar a la población a pintar todo, dar algun bono estatal o algo para terminar las casas que faltan tarrajear y pintar,es lo que se me ocurre para en corto plazo ir acabando con eso.


Si yo también creo que es lo más razonable, no lo veo de otra forma, porque esperar a que lo hagan por su propia cuenta podría tomar varios años. Respecto a las fotos que pusiste, me soprendió mucho lo del Cairo, pensé que por el aspecto turístico se vería mejor.


----------

